# Problema con Courier e Maildir

## Hiro-Pro

Dunque, seguendo le istrusione della guida desktop ho configurato un server di prova con  Postifix + Courier-IMAP + Courier-POP3d + Squirrelmail.

Tutto ok da utente root, mi collego sia via HTTPS a Squirrelmail per leggere e scrivere sia via SSH al server POP.

Ora, devo creare altre tre e-mail sulla stessa macchina per poi usare fetchmail per tutta la posta.

Faccio partire Mutt dall'utente Pippo per creare la sua Maildir ma...

```
/home/pippo/.maildir/ is not a mailbox.

```

E qui mi fermo.....

Qualcuno conosce il modo di creare N maildir senza avere i rispettivi utenti sulla macchina, un po' stile pure-ftpd con gli utenti virtuali ?!? 

Grazie a tutti, bye.

----------

## cerri

Non utilizzando postfix ma qmail, esiste vpopmail.

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non utilizzando postfix ma qmail, esiste vpopmail.

 

Vpopmail è Ok anche con Postfix...

Il problema è Courier-pop3d,se  non risolvo entro domani passo 

a Vpopmail.

Bye

----------

## cerri

Il pop3d e' inutile che sia courier: se e' solo quello il problema ora passa di corsa a vpopmail  :Smile: 

----------

